# Vektorstil-Plugin



## Peppl (13. März 2004)

Hallo!#
Ich wollte euch fragen ob es irgendwo ein Pluginoder einen Filter gibt mit dem man Fotos solche Grafiken vom stil her wie auf
http://www.jason-brooks.com

Danke!


----------



## extracuriosity (13. März 2004)

Die werden schlicht von Hand nachgezeichnet.


----------



## Peppl (13. März 2004)

*gibts keine andere möglichkeit*

Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Lord Brain (14. März 2004)

NEIN


----------



## Fey (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

das einzige, was einem zu Beginn vielleicht die Arbeit *ein wenig* erleichtern kann, ist die Bilder vorher in Photoshop zu bearbeiten. Mit Bild > Einstellen > Tontrennung und hinterher evtl. nochmal den Farbpapier-Collage-Filter drüberlaufen lassen.

Alles in allem sind solche Bilder sehr feine Handarbeit und um so gut zu werden wie Jason Brooks braucht man schon sehr viel Übung.

Filter wie z. B. "Ich mache supergeile Bilder auf Knopfdruck und bin richtig gut" gibt es und soll es auch nicht geben.  

MfG,
Melanie


----------



## megabit (18. März 2004)

Überlegt doch mal. Würdest du für ein Jason Brooks Bild Geld ausgeben, wenn es ein Programm gibt was dir die selben Resultate mit einem Knopfdruck liefert?


----------

